# Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum



## PCGH-Redaktion (11. April 2013)

Jetzt ist Ihre Meinung gefragt zu *Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

					Sim City 5 sorgt für allerhand kuriose Erscheinungen. So stellte ein Spieler fest, dass man bei 0 Prozent steuern unendliches Wachstum erreichen kann und die Sims dann auch gar keinen Strom mehr brauchen. So lässt sich binnen kürzester Zeit eine Millionenmetropole errichten.

					[size=-2]Bitte beachten Sie: Der Kommentarbereich wird gemäß der Forenregeln moderiert. Allgemeine Fragen und Kritik zu Online-Artikeln von PC Games Hardware sind im Feedback-Unterforum zu veröffentlichen und NICHT im Kommentarthread zu einer News. Dort werden sie ohne Nachfragen entfernt. Sollten Sie Fehler in einer News finden, schicken Sie diese bitte an online@pcgameshardware.de mit einem aussagekräftigen Betreff.[/size]





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Zurück zum Artikel: *Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*


----------



## socio (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

die logik gefällt mir  keine steuern zahlen, auf die stromrechnung pfeifen und im casino alles verballern


----------



## Wolff1975 (11. April 2013)

EA ich will meine 80€ zurück !noch nie hab ich eine spiele Neuanschaffung so sehr bereut wie diese! 
Es wäre das Mindeste endlich mal die Karten zu vergrößern damit es wenigstens etwas Spaß macht...
Oder wird das per online DLC an den Kunden verkauft werden ???


----------



## Aveonik (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*



socio schrieb:


> die logik gefällt mir  keine steuern zahlen, auf die stromrechnung pfeifen und im casino alles verballern


 
Ich mag deinen Traum ja nur ungern zerstören aber du hast da was verwechselt. xD

Sie pfeifen nicht auf die Stromrechnung, sie haben einfach keinen Strom. Das heißt wenn du vom Casino zurückkommst, mach mal die Kerzen an.


----------



## Skysnake (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

Lächerlich.

So was sollte beim Testen auffallen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

Ommgh, die sollten das Game zurücknehmen und einstampfen.


----------



## Ob4ru|3r (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*



Aveonik schrieb:


> Ich mag deinen Traum ja nur ungern zerstören aber du hast da was verwechselt. xD
> 
> Sie pfeifen nicht auf die Stromrechnung, sie haben einfach keinen Strom. Das heißt wenn du vom Casino zurückkommst, mach mal die Kerzen an.


 Wenn sie von dort wiederkommen, haben sie eh kein Geld mehr, von daher passt. xD



Super SImulation!


----------



## DOcean (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

wie geil was für ein Bug...

btw es gibt auch kein Feuer, keine Krankheiten und die brauchen auch kein Wasser... laut der Bilderstrecke...


----------



## bofferbrauer (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

Kann man Bug nicht auch in unsere Wirtschaft einschleusen? Jedenfalls wäre die Energiewende dann kein Problem mehr  zudem keine Steuern mehr zahlen


----------



## sh4sta (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Lächerlich.
> 
> So was sollte beim Testen auffallen


 

Welche Test's? Die 2 Betatest's, die 2 und 3 Tage liefen und man nur 1 Stunde am Stück spielen konnte? Ansonsten wurde an dem Spiel doch rein gar nix getestet...


----------



## Klarostorix (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

Das ganze Spiel scheint mir ein einziger Bug zu sein


----------



## Dr Bakterius (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

Es wird doch getestet, jetzt gerade von Millionen von Beta - Testern 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Freakless08 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

Soll nicht demnächst die SimCity Beta 2 rauskommen bei der die kurz vor Beta 1 gestrichenen Features wieder eingebaut werden um es irgendwann als Final (Software Pyramide Edition) verkaufen zu können?
Sim City: Cheetah-Geschwindigkeit ist zurück, Patch 2.0 auf dem Weg



> stellt Entwickler Maxis nach und nach zumindest schon einmal die Funktionen wieder bereit, die man zunächst abklemmen musste


Viel Spaß beim weitertesten.


----------



## Hugo78 (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*



Wolff1975 schrieb:


> EA ich will meine 80€ zurück !noch nie hab ich eine spiele Neuanschaffung so sehr bereut wie diese!



 Bezahl nochmal 50 Tacken extra fürs bald erscheinende "Giant Maps DLC" mit dem die Karten um 20% vergrößert werden.


----------



## Amigo (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

Sim City ist die reinste Lachnummer, nach wie vor... schade um das Game.


----------



## Metalic (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

Ich bin verdammt froh, dass ich mir mittlerweile angewöhnt habe, immer ein paar Wochen zu warten wie sich die Spiele bzw. die Meinungen dazu entwickeln.

So habe ich mir schon den einen oder anderen Euro gespart


----------



## Lexx (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*



Aveonik schrieb:


> Sie pfeifen nicht auf die Stromrechnung, sie haben einfach keinen Strom. Das heißt wenn du vom Casino zurückkommst, mach mal die Kerzen an.


 Oben steht aber nix von "haben", sondern von *brauchen*.



sh4sta schrieb:


> Welche Test's? Die 2 Betatest's, die 2 und 3 Tage  liefen und man nur 1 Stunde am Stück spielen konnte? Ansonsten wurde an  dem Spiel doch rein gar nix getestet...


Und angeblich - nach Lektüre einiger Forem - zur Beta auch (absolut) nix mehr geändert.
(Keine "Wünsche/Verbesserungen" eingearbeitet, selben "Bugs" und Fehlverhalten der
Beta im Retail-Produkt, etc.. )

Die haben offensichtlich nur sehen wollen, obs "eh läuft"..

Die "1 Stunde am Stück" lässt mich im Nachinein vermuten, die hatten damals schon
Server-Probleme. (Und wussten bereits davon.)


----------



## Nuallan (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*



Lexx schrieb:


> Und angeblich - nach Lektüre einiger Forem - zur Beta auch (absolut) nix mehr geändert.
> (Keine "Wünsche/Verbesserungen" eingearbeitet, selben "Bugs" und Fehlverhalten der
> Beta im Retail-Produkt, etc.. )



Das war schon bei SWTOR so und wird ab jetzt immer so sein. Diese "Beta" war nix anderes als ne Demo.
Für ne Demo kann man allerdings kein Geld nehmen, deswegen heißt jetzt alles Beta.

"Bestelle jetzt Battlefield 4 vor und erhalte exklusiven Zugang zur Beta"

Das heißt auf Deutsch, man darf die Demo nur spielen, nachdem (!) man das Spiel (Katze im Sack) gekauft hat. Zum totlachen.


----------



## frader (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

Ich habe es gerade einmal ausprobiert. Nach gleichem Schema wie im Bild die Strassen gezogen und ne halbe Stunde laufen lassen => 500.000 Einwohner.

Allerdings muss man regelmäßig verlassene Häuser abreisen und trotzdem wächst die Stadt.

Nur verstehe ich die Sache mit den Kasinos nicht, wie sollen Kasinos doch Geld bringen wenn sie mangelnds Strom nicht öffnen.


----------



## Xylezz (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

In ner anderen Region die Kasinos bauen damit die Leute dahin eiern können mitm Auto


----------



## MonKAY (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

Endlich mal eine realistische Stadtsimulation!


----------



## dangee (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

na der Hintergedanke ist ja eigentlich in Ordnung: je weniger die Einwohner zahlen müssen, desto weniger fordern sie. Da hat wohl jemand einen linearen statt asymptotischen Ansatz gewählt...

soll keiner sagen, man könne keine Millionenstädte in SC bauen


----------



## Coldhardt (11. April 2013)

Ach EA 

Das Problem ist, dass EA sich denkt, wenn das ganze mit CoD auch funktioniert, warum dann also gute/bessere Spiele rausbringen?


----------



## g-13mrnice (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Ach EA
> 
> Das Problem ist, dass EA sich denkt, wenn das ganze mit CoD auch funktioniert, warum dann also gute/bessere Spiele rausbringen?



Was hat EA denn mit CoD zu tun? Was hat SC mit CoD zu tun? SC war und ist rund um den Release extrem verbugt, was ein CoD nicht von sich behaupten kann. Und ich schätze EA ist/sollte normalerweise nicht daran interessiert sein buggy Crap auf den Markt zu werfen.


----------



## Coldhardt (11. April 2013)

g-13mrnice schrieb:
			
		

> Was hat EA denn mit CoD zu tun? Was hat SC mit CoD zu tun? SC war und ist rund um den Release extrem verbugt, was ein CoD nicht von sich behaupten kann. Und ich schätze EA ist/sollte normalerweise nicht daran interessiert sein buggy Crap auf den Markt zu werfen.



Nun, was ich damit eigentlich ausdrücken wollte ist, dass EA es Schleifen lässt auch wenn es vllt. nicht so rübergekommen ist 
Den Vergleich mit CoD habe ich gebracht, da es die letzten Jahre ebenfalls nicht wirklich liebevoll weiterentwickelt wurde, offensichtlich weil die Entwickler der Meinung sind, dass sie eine ständige Kopie eines Spiels (mit kleinen Änderungen) auf den Markt bringen können, da es eh millionenfach verkauft werden wird. Warum sich also die Mühe machen und ein neues Spiel entwickeln?


----------



## Blackvoodoo (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*



Coldhardt schrieb:


> Nun, was ich damit eigentlich ausdrücken wollte ist, dass EA es Schleifen lässt auch wenn es vllt. nicht so rübergekommen ist
> Den Vergleich mit CoD habe ich gebracht, da es die letzten Jahre ebenfalls nicht wirklich liebevoll weiterentwickelt wurde, offensichtlich weil die Entwickler der Meinung sind, dass sie eine ständige Kopie eines Spiels (mit kleinen Änderungen) auf den Markt bringen können, da es eh millionenfach verkauft werden wird. Warum sich also die Mühe machen und ein neues Spiel entwickeln?


 
Aber CoD ist nicht von EA


----------



## BikeRider (11. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*



Skysnake schrieb:


> Lächerlich.
> 
> So was sollte beim Testen auffallen


 Warum denn selbst ausgiebig testen, wenn man doch den zahlenden User als Beta-Tester habe kann


----------



## Coldhardt (11. April 2013)

Blackvoodoo schrieb:
			
		

> Aber CoD ist nicht von EA



Hab ich nie behauptet. Nur ähnelt sich das Entwicklungsprogramm dem von CoD an.


----------



## frEnzy (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

It's not a bug, It's a feature!


----------



## freshprince2002 (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*



g-13mrnice schrieb:


> SC war und ist rund um den Release extrem verbugt, was ein CoD nicht von sich behaupten kann.


Ist ja auch klar, wenn man seit Jahren ein und dasselbe Spiel wieder und wieder verkauft in anderer Verpackung. Nach 6 Jahren hat man die auffälligsten Bugs nunmal behoben.


----------



## g-13mrnice (12. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*



freshprince2002 schrieb:


> Ist ja auch klar, wenn man seit Jahren ein und dasselbe Spiel wieder und wieder verkauft in anderer Verpackung. Nach 6 Jahren hat man die auffälligsten Bugs nunmal behoben.


 
Nur weil das Grafikgerüst, gut für CoD..._leicht_ aufgebohrt wurde ist es immer das genau gleiche Spiel? Finde nicht. Nach dieser Milchmädchenrechnung dürfte es nirgendwo mehr überhaupt einen Teil2 geschweige denn überhaupt Serien geben.


----------



## ph1584 (13. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

Das hätt' ich auch gern! Keine Steuern zahlen wäre super! Sollte sich die EU auch mal überlegen....


----------



## brain00 (18. April 2013)

*AW: Sim City 5: Steuern-Bug sorgt für unendliches Wachstum*

ich habe es gerade mal getestet...

Also bei mir brennt es trotzdem, obwohl Steuern auf 0% sind und man kommt garnicht nach mit verlassenen und verbrannte Häuser zu planieren. 


Also entweder wurde der bug mittlerweile behoben oder hat so wie er im Artikel beschrieben ist nie existiert...


----------

